# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2016)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 58)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the good wishes. I know most folk would say the same thing but it is hard to believe how quickly the years pass.


----------



## BGF (Mar 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 23, 2016)

Happy birthday, Stuart!


----------



## Cymro (Mar 23, 2016)

Another year of grace. Happy birthday, J.


----------

